# Rhom cohab



## Chuck Strobeck (Jun 2, 2006)

I have my black rhom which is roughly 5-6 in in my 75 gallon tank. Could any other fish or piranha live with him? thanks for your inquirys.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

One word. NO!


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

there's lots of serra co-habs that have been tried by people here. some worked, some failed..
but rhom co-hab, i dont think anybody has done that coz rhom DO NOT WELCOME anybody in their tanks. 
it will just kill it just for the sake of killing it.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

I wouldnt try it unless I had a rediculously huge tank. 75 gallon is not even close.


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

way too risky to try it in my opinion...my rhom is checking the tank everytime after i do waterchanges he's inspecting every corner...he'd kill any other fish in the tank that's for sure.


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

500 gallon considerable... never consider it at a 75gallon


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

i have heard one seccess with a rhom cohab, he was from london, very experienced fish keeper. He kept 2 rhom in an outdoor pool i believe,not sure.

you could keep dithers in there but eventually it will get eatten, keeping another piranha in there...NO


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

in my opinion, the only way is to have a 500g tank.... rhombeus kills anything moving in the tank...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

you could do some small tetras but provide hiding spots
but since rhoms are ambush predators they will eventually eat them all so if you want more excitement do small tetras but dont buy expensive teras sine they would eventually become food
the more hiding spots the small fish have the longer they could survive


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

No

Plecos Catfish Tetras will all last for awhile but eventually be eaten


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

LMAO-I wouldn't even consdoerit in my 500 gal-Lookin at more like a 1000gal heavily planted,extremely packed with driftwood etc,etc,


----------



## just_relaxed (Apr 7, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> LMAO-I wouldn't even consdoerit in my 500 gal-Lookin at more like a 1000gal heavily planted,extremely packed with driftwood etc,etc,


ok, gonna build one


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

just_relaxed said:


> LMAO-I wouldn't even consdoerit in my 500 gal-Lookin at more like a 1000gal heavily planted,extremely packed with driftwood etc,etc,


ok, gonna build one








[/quote]

LMAO-Make sure to post the pics


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

It wouldnt live very long.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah...a 500 gallon tank doesnt look all that large when you see it...if you are considering two rhombeus. That...and the fact that it has been tried in a 500 gallon tank...and failed...leads me to believe you might want to go much much larger.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Why even try it? Its not going to work unless u have your own private little river. Or if u really insist on doing it in a fish tank, think of something on the order of this:


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

just_relaxed said:


> LMAO-I wouldn't even consdoerit in my 500 gal-Lookin at more like a 1000gal heavily planted,extremely packed with driftwood etc,etc,


ok, gonna build one








[/quote]








I cant wait


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Ok FYI, a rhom cohab has been done. And is still being continued as we speak. The guy knows what he is doing, one of the smartest people in the piranha hobby IMO.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah i know what your talking about rocker...i think its 13 rhoms in the same tank...its quite interesting


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

who is it?

trigga send me a PM


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

The 'other' site.


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

more info about this rhom cohab please? i just heard about a rhom cohab in frisco's steinhart aquarium....but never about 13!?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i just watched the feeding frenzy vid of 14 rhoms in one tank. the fins are a little beat up but less than i expected.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Trigga said:


> yeah i know what your talking about rocker...i think its 13 rhoms in the same tank...its quite interesting


I wantt to c a pic


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

is that the vid of the bably black rhoms feeding? or that's something else?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

coutl said:


> yeah i know what your talking about rocker...i think its 13 rhoms in the same tank...its quite interesting


I wantt to c a pic
[/quote]


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

serra_keeper said:


> there's lots of serra co-habs that have been tried by people here. some worked, some failed..
> but rhom co-hab, i dont think anybody has done that coz rhom DO NOT WELCOME anybody in their tanks.
> it will just kill it just for the sake of killing it.


let me correct myself on this..i think i may have been wrong coz it also depends on the p's personality. why? ok..here goes.

some of you might already know me coz ive been complaining about how my BDR is so skittish that he doesnt even harm a feeder!

well, yesterday, i got tired of him being so scared of everything so i decided to put him in my tank with the baby spilos..i scared the spilos first before i put him in the tank and it didnt even take 5 minutes, my spilos were already ON to him..so i had to remove him and put him back in his tank. i understand that the tank is the spilos' territory thats why it happened.

now, after a few hours i put 2 of my 2" spilos in his tank..this time, i know its the rhom's territory so i was really scared and kept a close watch in it. and i'll be damned!!!!
he didnt touch them! in fact, they are "shoaling" or "schooling" with him!!! i was like, WTF?!!!!
i still have my spilos in the tank with him until this morning..lights were out and the feeders too are still un-harmed!

i THINK it really depends on the piranha's personality.. my diamond rhom was raised by his previous owner in a heavily planted tank with lots of hiding places to the extent that you wouldnt see him anymore. he has been shy since he was a baby and not raised to be aggressive..
maybe thats the reason why he wouldnt attack anything, he's not used to KILLING other fishes.
as i was informed by his previous owner, he feeds him shrimps and prawns..that probably explains all of it.

i will continue to do this experiment and i will keep you updated. SO FAR, its doing well..
i dont advise you to do this..your rhom may not be the same as my rhom..yours could kill anything that you put in his tank..if you really want to do it, use other fishes first..not p's.
I think the only reason why my rhom is so damn skittish coz he was raised to be "mellow" and not a killer.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

rocker said:


> Ok FYI, a rhom cohab has been done. And is still being continued as we speak. The guy knows what he is doing, one of the smartest people in the piranha hobby IMO.


One of the smartest people in the hobby









Just so Im sure...is this the same guy that killed all his geryi? Is this the same guy that killed a pair of breeding cariba? Is this the same guy that killed a group of mannies? I think I remember he had a group of piraya that mysteriously died as well...but Im not sure about that one.


----------



## nirvanarules1 (Mar 14, 2007)

[quote name='Doktordet' date='Jul 7 2007, 04:34 PM' post='1990091']
Why even try it? Its not going to work unless u have your own private little river. Or if u really insist on doing it in a fish tank, think of something on the order of this:








[/quote\]
where was this picture taken at its not an aqarium in new jersey is it?


----------

